# Digital cameras?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, when I get rich, who do I go to to buy a digital camera? Highstreet or interweb?

Thanks,

Stan.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jessops,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger off


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Scratch my belly, my tail might wag


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know where the last post came from? An echo on the internet?

Buggered if I know









Strange.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I removed it , no point wasting disk space.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That was stupid as my last post was wasting space, now this one is.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Space is a concept, like time.

Bloody Einstien keeps creeping up doesn't she?









I'll go with the unified feild theory and thence to bed.









Roy, you are mental!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You Too,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's an honour


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know if this works the same for you guys in the UK or not but here's what I did. Go to www.eopinions.com and look at the reviews. find the best at the price catagory you want to pay. In addition to the nice reviews they list all the different shops on the internet and their prices. I saved hundreds.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan,

Samsung digimax V4 for example,

John Lewis, Jessops, etc Â£399

Internet Â£262

Next day delivery free p&p!


----------

